# high density foam roller leaves overlap marks under angled light.



## pman626 (Jun 28, 2016)

I can't get an even finish on a cabinet door with high density foam roller using high gloss paint.

when i look at it from an angle, I can see the roller marks.
I did the final roll all in the same direction. But still see the marks under the right light conditions because every roll leaves a slightly different sheen.

any tips with high density foam roller for smooth finish?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Yea, don't use one. Get a normal 3/8 roller cover( a GOOD expensive one)


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I also don't like foam roller covers. It sounds like you might be pressing down too hard on the roller.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Foam rollers are terrible for getting a smooth finish. The box stores make their biggest profit percentage on them, and that is why they say they are good for just about anything. I'd recommend a flocked or a velour roller if you can find one outside of a real paint store that is. They are expensive and the box stores can't make much profit on them. Thus, they rarely have them.


----------



## pman626 (Jun 28, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Yea, don't use one. Get a normal 3/8 roller cover( a GOOD expensive one)


What can I get at home depot that fits the description?

I see all kinds of different materials. high/low density, woven, knit.... and they all look like they would stipple.

at this point, I'm inclined to add a few drops of water and brush it on, and let it self-level to, hopefully, a smooth glass finish.













mark sr said:


> I also don't like foam roller covers. It sounds like you might be pressing down too hard on the roller.


Actually I used very light pressure. I didn't want the paint to be sucked into the foam. I rolled lightly, trying to put on a thin coat.

The paint covers good and fast, which is a huge time saver, but still those roller marks.


----------



## pman626 (Jun 28, 2016)

klaatu said:


> I'd recommend a flocked or a velour roller if you can find one outside of a real paint store that is. They are expensive and the box stores can't make much profit on them. Thus, they rarely have them.


I can order from home depot....
Wooster 4-1/2 in. Jumbo-Koter Red Feather Velour Roller (2-Pack)
Wooster 4-1/2 in. Jumbo-Koter Big Green Flocked Foam Rollers (2-Pack)


so these will give an even smoother finish than foam? And wash and reuse many times?


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

pman626 said:


> I can order from home depot....
> Wooster 4-1/2 in. Jumbo-Koter Red Feather Velour Roller (2-Pack)
> Wooster 4-1/2 in. Jumbo-Koter Big Green Flocked Foam Rollers (2-Pack)
> 
> ...


I've had good luck with the Big Green rollers myself.

But if you are by chance using Behr you are still going to have problems. Flow and leveling additives are some of the most expensive things you can put in a gallon of paint when you manufacturer it. And behr doesn't.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

> What can I get at home depot that fits the description?


No chance of talking you into shopping at a real paint store for better products and service?


----------



## kerryman71 (Feb 26, 2017)

The Wooster Green Jumbo Koter's are what you want. For paint, I would've suggested Benjamin Moore Advance. 

John


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

It’s easy to misunderstand what makes for a smooth paint film. You mentioned just brushing it on and letting the paint self level. That’s what you have to do with a roller too. 

A paint film becomes smooth during the drying phase. If the wet film is too thin, or gets overworked, end smoothness is decreased. 

It’s a bit counterintuitive because you might look at a foam roller with a smooth application surface and think it would produce a smoother film than a napped roller. But that’s not the case. The napped roller can distribute the paint faster, thicker, and with less manipulation than the foam one. And that leads to a smoother film. 

My guess is all the above nap recommendations are better than foam. Personally, I find the microfiber mini rollers work best for me with most paints. 

A thinner coat does not equal a smoother coat. Put a thicker coat of paint on, with a roller or brush, and allow it to flow out to max smoothness. Your door looks bumpy and rough because the paint never had a chance to flow out properly before it coalesced. The film was too thin, overworked, and dried too fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pman626 (Jun 28, 2016)

i saw a video where the guy claims to get a spray finish by brushing on the paint, then rolling over it with a dry velour roller.
at 6:39 timestamp... Would this technique give an even sheen for gloss paint?

https://youtu.be/2MI9DWWzY8s?t=6m39s


You say not to apply too thin of a coat. 
But wouldn't backrolling with a dry velour cover make the layer too thin as well?

or does velour create a smooth finish regardless of paint thickness?

I'll go to the local SW and buy a 2 pack mini roller, either velour or flocked foam, but not both.

I'm using a fast drying paint, so which would you guys buy for glossy doors if you had to choose only one..... velour or flocked foam?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Adding Floetrol or XIM Xtender to latex paint will slow the drying time down and allow it to flow together better.


----------



## pman626 (Jun 28, 2016)

can't use floetrol with gloss paint.

still can't find much info on velour vs flockfoam as far as which gives smoother finish.

SW website says flockfoam gives a smooth finish.
and velour gives a "very smooth" finish.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I rarely use floetrol but I know their emulsa bond says not to use with a gloss paint. I've mixed EB numerous times with semi-gloss and gloss with no issues. I suspect the reason they state that on the label is to prevent uneven sheen from someone not thoroughly mixing it in with the paint!


----------

